# ISU Seed & Bracketology Discussion



## Lights Out

*(Predicition Thread)  Who does ISU play? where? seed?*

Just for fun to see what everyone thinks about who, where, and what seed.  Obviously teams can drop and climb during championship week, but its all for good fun!!

14 Indiana State vs 3 San Diego State   Denver, CO


your best guess?


----------



## xfactor9600

*ESPN Bracketology*

Here is the latest "projection"

14 seed in Tucson


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If they're going to give us a 14 seed, give us a 14 seed in Chicago.


----------



## Callmedoc

In Chicago against Purdue would be pretty good...that's a team we know we can compete against...not sure what to think if we face SDSU...they are one of the most athletic teams in the Nation


----------



## Eleven

I'd be disappointed with a 14... I think probably 13.... would LOVE a 12, but you know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Eleven

13 Seed in DC - I have no idea of the opponent.


----------



## scotty91

You have to think the two seeds in Chicago could be Notre Dame and Purdue, and doesn't the tournament try to work away from repeat matchups in Round 1 generally?

I think a 14 seed is pretty realistic, especially against another somewhat mid-major.


----------



## Sackalot

I think 12 or 13 seed for sure...but no clue on location or opponent. Very much doubt its Chicago though


----------



## cubbypike13

12 Indiana State v. 5 Butler in Chicago


----------



## bigsportsfan

We are not better than Harvard (a 13)?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I could see a 13 seed.  We limped into the tournament in 2001, and got the 13 seed.  We're not limping in right now, and they always say that the way you performed in your last 10 games makes a difference, right?  We're what?  8-2 or 9-1?  That should account for something, right???

Oh well, we gotta play with the hand we're dealt!!!  We're going, once again, to be the team with nothing to lose vs. the team with everything to lose.  I kinda like that for this year...


----------



## Callmedoc

I really would like to play A SDSU...a team that is known to be undisciplined..we can turn them over force them to make threes


----------



## Sycamore624

A few things here...

1. Isn't it great to care about "Bracketology"!
2. I wouldn't mind a matchup with San Diego State. They are loaded offensively but like was mentioned earlier can be very careless with the ball and they take alot of bad shots. Plus our guys wouldn't be shell shocked like they might be playing a big time program. I'm not saying that we would as we have played Purdue and at ND but it would "feel" more like a Valley caliber team even though SDSU has been as high as #3 nationaly.

3. Texas a #2 seed?? Maybe a few weeks ago but not after losing 2 out of 3 against unranked teams.

4. If your a Ohio State fan sorry about your luck. You get the winner of Tennessee/Mizzu game second round and then most likely St. John's?? Rough road for a #1 seed.


----------



## TJames

*just talked to a friend of mine from associated press....*

who covers college hoops....he wanted some info on the sycamores...he's going to the haute on wednesday to do a story...and wanted to know who to interview...and needed some background information.....

we were talking about possible seedings....he sees the sycamores as a #14 seed....i mentioned espn's bracketing of the sycamores possibly facing san diego state...he thought that would be a good matchup for indiana state.....he said that iupui has played san diego state twice in recent years...and has played well against them......


----------



## bigsportsfan

This one has us as a 15.  Wow.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/bracketology


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Also has Morehead State as a 15.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Against whom?


----------



## bigsportsfan

The link is in the post above.


----------



## bent20

Let's keep in mind that this isn't the old NCAA tournament where several mid-majors get in. The ESPN link has Butler as a 12 and while they haven't had a great year, you'd think given their success last year they'd get a bump as much as anyone. Simple truth is, a team out of the MVC isn't going to get a high seed without an exceptional record. Even WSU or MSU probably would have been 13 or lower.


----------



## Teamwork

Actually even with their record and winning the Valley regular season, Missouri State was being projected as a 12 seed and that was assuming they would win the Valley tourney.

So much for their bad luck.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bigsportsfan said:


> This one has us as a 15.  Wow.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/bracketology



I don't like 15 -- I like the location (for mid-atlantic residents)

Chicago would be better for the school and fan base.

I can watch from home


----------



## Callmedoc

ummmm am I the only one who thinks we could easily upset the a number 2 seed? I really dont see us getting blown out of the water by anyone ask ND or Purdue


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> ummmm am I the only one who thinks we could easily upset the a number 2 seed? I really dont see us getting blown out of the water by anyone ask ND or Purdue



I wouldn't want to play the *uckeyes early...

They looked ridiculous yesterday -- can't stand em but damn


----------



## LoyalAlum

Dgreenwell3 said:


> ummmm am I the only one who thinks we could easily upset the a number 2 seed? I really dont see us getting blown out of the water by anyone ask ND or Purdue



I'm not sure how easily we could do it, but we could.  I have a lot of confidence in this team and feel good about them making a run in the tournament.  

I'm now wondering if I actually want us to fall behind early again!  :eek7: 

I'm kidding...but I certainly won't panic if we do fall behind early.  These guys are tough and don't know the word quit.  Sunday is going to be fun - and the build up to the game will be a blast. 

Sidenote:  I'd love to see them do a pep session to send the team off. Maybe the evening before they leave... Hopefully with the band, cheerleaders, and sparkettes.  I'd like to hear from others on the team as well. Let them speak, too.    I think it would be a great thing to do, especially because by then the students will be back, and they'd have a blast!  It would really fire up the community and campus.  There's plenty of time to get that planned!  :sycamores:


----------



## jcox39

I'd say anyone who thinks we are going to get a 12 needs a reality check; no offense to anyone of course. There is NO WAY a 20-13 team with no real "quality wins" out of conference is a 12 seed. I think we should be happy if we end up with a 14. Let's face it, the Valley was down this year and we have some really bad losses on our resume. Let's just be happy we're in the Dance, and we know we'll be a tough out regardless of who we play.


----------



## Callmedoc

unless we are the worst team in the tourney we wont play the buckeyes


----------



## mitchr57

Sycamore Proud said:


> Also has Morehead State as a 15.


Did anybody notice that the Morehead men's team was at Scottrade on Sunday?  We saw Kenneth Faried and company on the concourse before the game wearing their team jackets.


----------



## Ong Hop

It's all pretend at this point...but the CBS bracket posted above ..we could win two (2)


----------



## TreeTop

mitchr57 said:


> Did anybody notice that the Morehead men's team was at Scottrade on Sunday?  We saw Kenneth Faried and company on the concourse before the game wearing their team jackets.



Wow, really?  Didn't they win their conference tourney on Saturday?

Morehead, KY is not really anywhere near St. Louis.

That seems weird to me.


----------



## sycamore51

As this week plays out I'm pulling for all of the lower seeds. Iona was projected as a 13 I think. St. Peter's winning could bump us up. Now go get em Wofford!


----------



## sigtauslimer

St Peter's winning against Iona definitely helped out our seeding.  Lunardi had us as a 14, cbs sports had us at 15.  The 13 losses definitely hurt our chances of getting even a 13 seed


----------



## sigtauslimer

No better than a 14 seed with the 13 losses on our records.    Hopefully we go to chicago/cleveland/washington DC so I can go watch us.  

Would love to move up to a 13 seed and play a struggling major squad.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wofford ended up upsetting Charleston. Lunardi had Charleston as a 13 seed in his update today. We have a higher RPI (88 v 120), much higher SOS (90 v 181) and higher opponent SOS (139 v 170) -- so we could we sneak up to a 13 there alone?

Oral Roberts beat IUPUI. Would be nice for them to knock off Oakland. That would be another game that would push the Sycamores up as Lunardi also had Oakland as a 13.

Other 13s by Lunardi:

Harvard - 21-5, RPI 36, SOS 176, OPP SOS 131, 10-2 in last 12 games
Iona - 22-10, RPI 67, SOS 118, OPP SOS 183, 9-3 in last 12 games

St. Peters beat Iona and won the MAAC. They are 20-13 also.


----------



## sigtauslimer

Other games to watch that could help us:

Robert Morris (18-13) hopefully able to upset Long Island (#1 seed).  The two split the season series.

Arkansas-Little Rock (18-16) against North Texas.  UNT took both season games, but most recent was a 3-pt game.

Stony Brook (15-16) beating Boston would be GREAT for us, but I wouldn't hold out much hope for that.

GO STATE!


----------



## sycamore51

cubbypike13 said:


> 12 Indiana State v. 5 Butler in Chicago



This would be perfect! I don't think it would happen because I can't see Butler as a 5 or us as a 12, but this would be awesome.  Playing in Chicago and getting a chance to beat the Sycamore dodging Bulldogs in the NCAA tourney!


----------



## Bones

*update on bracketology*

Lunardi moved us to dc as a 14 seed still to play syracuse.  We have an rpi of 88, so a 14 seed is okay I guess. would rather move up to a 13 seed but our only win vs a top 50 team is mizzou state.   here's hoping that the season champs of the mid major leagues keep losing, or a rematch vs. Purdue! I think we can win a first round game we match up well with everyone and play tough, nasty defense.  


:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bones said:


> Lunardi moved us to dc as a 14 seed still to play syracuse.  We have an rpi of 88, so a 14 seed is okay I guess. would rather move up to a 13 seed but our only win vs a top 50 team is mizzou state.   here's hoping that the season champs of the mid major leagues keep losing, or a rematch vs. Purdue! I think we can win a first round game we match up well with everyone and play tough, nasty defense.
> 
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



we need to play a team that relies on offense to win more than defense.  if someone lets us shoot 3's and we play hard D, i like our chances.


----------



## sycamore51

I'd like to move up a line and play Louisville, or have Louisville move back one. I've seen them play a ton this year and it would be a physical slug fest.


----------



## Southgrad07

I wouldnt mind seeing BYU if they slip down to a 3.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

He has us currently matched up with Syracuse, how do you guys think we would match up with their 2-3 zone??


----------



## Bones

we would do well against a 2-3 zone, with our shooters.  Lathan would have a tough go though.  i think richard and walker down low would do well.


----------



## cubbypike13

I believe they try to stay away from the idea that you play a team that you played in the regular season. I don't believe it is a rule but it is highly avoided.


----------



## egc1985

i got couches to crash on with 4/8 sites, so i want them to be in chicago, cleveland, charlotte, or dc. 

cuse has been known to lay eggs in tourney's, but their 2-3 is a great defense.  their all so long they can protect passing lanes, and they trap so well out of it.


----------



## 4Q_iu

re-reading lunardi's comments...

Really?  The win vs WSU and MSU were 'upsets?'  We were the 3 seed and WSU the 2 seed -- no f******** way is THAT an upset!  

While usually the ncaa upsets 'require' a 4-5 seed difference, how in the WORLD can the 3 seed winning over the 2 and 1 seeds be considered an upset???

Would LOVE to see us get a 13 seed!


----------



## sarnold214

*WTHI projected seeding for ISU*

WTHI posted a blog today talking on the projected seed for ISU in the NCAA.  They think they could be a 13 seed.  

Here's the link:  http://blogs.wthitv.com/2011/03/08/projecting-the-sycamores-draw/


----------



## Bally #50

That's a pretty strong case for putting us at 13. One tends to forget about all these RPI's that come from the automatic qualifiers from poorly rated conferences. We'll see. I'd love to be wrong but I am still worried about our win total as well as some really BAD losses. Glad to be dancing no matter where we end up.


----------



## egc1985

i saw one today that had us at a 16 seed.  i say no higher than 13 no lower than 15.


----------



## Eleven

egc1985 said:


> i saw one today that had us at a 16 seed.



NO Way.  That does NOT happen.


----------



## MEM

If we are a 16 seed, then we would have to be the best 16 seed ever!! I don't see that happening though. I could see us getting 14 or 15.


----------



## 4Q_iu

egc1985 said:


> i saw one today that had us at a 16 seed.  i say no higher than 13 no lower than 15.



A 16 seed would put us in dayton on the 15th of March -- that will not happen.

The 16 seeds traditionally go to the following:

MEAC - Mid-Eastern Athletic Conf
SWAC - SouthWest Athletic Conf
MAAC - Metropolitan Atlantic Athletic Conf
America East
NEC - Northeast Conf
Patriot League


----------



## egc1985

i was just pointing out that no one knows what seed we'll be.  im hoping for a 13-15 seed at dc or charlotte


----------



## Sycamore624

We wont be a 15 or 16 seed, not happening. It'll be between 13 or a 14 seed based on us coming from the MVC even though the conference was down this year that gets us no worse than a 14.


----------



## sigtauslimer

Ironically, CBS Sports' updated prediction ALSO has us playing syracuse, but they have it as the 15/2 game (which...how the hell does Cuse get a 2-seed???)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ALR did beat North Texas today 64-63. ALR is 19-16 on the year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)

Going on right now: Butler (22-9) vs. Milwaukee (19-12) for Horizon League title, Oral Roberts (19-14) vs. Oakland (24-9) for Summit League title. Also, Princeton (24-6) won tonight to force a one game playoff with Harvard (23-5) to settle the Ivy League autobid since they don't have a postseason tourney.

Tomorrow: Robert Morris (18-13) plays Long Island (26-5) for the NEC League title.


----------



## cubbypike13

sigtauslimer said:


> Ironically, CBS Sports' updated prediction ALSO has us playing syracuse, but they have it as the 15/2 game (which...how the hell does Cuse get a 2-seed???)



The only way I would be happy with a 2 seed is if they give us BYU. I think that without their other big guy in Davies, we could do some good things against them. But shutting down ole Jimmer "Gunslinger" Fredette would be quite the tall task. 

Who would you put on him?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

cubbypike13 said:


> The only way I would be happy with a 2 seed is if they give us BYU. I think that without their other big guy in Davies, we could do some good things against them. But shutting down ole Jimmer "Gunslinger" Fredette would be quite the tall task.
> 
> Who would you put on him?


Odum/McWhorter/Kelly. Rotate them through and wear him out. They did a pretty good job on Leonard and the shots he did hit were contested, hands in the face shots.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

cubbypike13 said:


> The only way I would be happy with a 2 seed is if they give us BYU. I think that without their other big guy in Davies, we could do some good things against them. But shutting down ole Jimmer "Gunslinger" Fredette would be quite the tall task.
> 
> Who would you put on him?



Maybe you cede Jimmer his 30 points and concentrate on shutting down the rest of the team???  Just a thought...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Butler is up on Milwaukee 33-20 at the half. Oakland is up on ORU 45-33 at the half.


----------



## Bluethunder

Butler beating UWM tonight would help MSU.  If they are to have any chance of making it to the Dance, they need conferences like the Horizon to be a one bid league.  They were also helped last night by Old Dominion knocking off VCU.  VCU had beaten George Mason in the semi's and everyone had Old Dominion and George Mason as "in" but VCU out, so with them losing they won't get in and steal a spot from someone else.


----------



## cubbypike13

IndyTreeFan said:


> Maybe you cede Jimmer his 30 points and concentrate on shutting down the rest of the team???  Just a thought...



If you do that, Jimmer will go for 45. He did that @ Utah, Colorado State, and San Diego State.


----------



## Bally #50

That's an awesome atmosphere at Milwaukee tonight. That place is rockin. Hope Butler pulls it out.


----------



## Sycamore_84

Actually of all of the #3 seeds, Syracuse would be a good draw.  They have been up and down, with a hot night of shooting from the Sycamores, anything can happen!


----------



## bigsportsfan

This whole thing is still surreal to me..............we are really talking about what seed we're going to have in the Big Dance.  HOW FREAKING COOL IS THAT?


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

bigsportsfan said:


> This whole thing is still surreal to me..............we are really talking about what seed we're going to have in the Big Dance.  HOW FREAKING COOL IS THAT?



AGREE!!  I will admit I was thinking before the conference tournament, if we played well, we might get in the NIT.  Lol.  Although, I still had a lot of confidence we could win the MVC Tourney and We Did!


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore_84 said:


> Actually of all of the #3 seeds, Syracuse would be a good draw.  They have been up and down, with a hot night of shooting from the Sycamores, anything can happen!


I would love that matchup for several reasons and you're right, they closed the season not playing that great. And my sister is a Syracuse grad and it would be maybe, the one and only time we would ever play them.


----------



## sigtauslimer

Yeah, can't believe it's been 10 years since I ran onto that court after we won.  Then drove down to Memphis with my then-girlfriend and watched us knock off Oklahoma (not to mention seeing Kelyn Block get his teeth knocked out right before that, and having a Rocky-comeback type moment when Kelyn came walking out of the tunnel to come back in.  Now THAT was surreal!!

Side note, that bracket we had that year was amazing.  I was good friends with almost all the ISU media, so I got to enjoy many of their perks.  We had Oklahoma, Gonzaga, UNLV (and Tark), Izzo and Michigan State, Virginia....got to meet and talk to most of the MichSt team during one of the other games.

But damn Dan Dickau for beating us.


----------



## sigtauslimer

The more I look at it, I agree, I think Cuse would be the best shot for us (of course, it's THE BIG DANCE, so we could either upset them and be magical or get run out of the gym.  never can tell with some of those up and down teams.


----------



## Sycamore624

The North Texas vs Arkansas Little Rock game was great!


----------



## Sycamore624

*Official Conference Tourny Thread*

*Here are the latest list of teams that are in...*

ISU  
Arkansas Little Rock (Sun Belt)
Butler (Horizon)
Belmont (Altanitc Sun)
Morehead State (Ohio Valley)
UNC-Ashville (Big South)
St. Peter's (MAAC)
Old Dominion (CAC)
Wofford (Southern)
Gonzaga (West Coast)
Oakland (Sun Belt)


----------



## Sycamore624

Yesterday in the Big East South Florida upset another NCAA Trny team in Nova.


----------



## sycamore51

SI has us as a 13 playing West Virginia in Arizona.


----------



## LoyalAlum

sycamore51 said:


> SI has us as a 13 playing West Virginia in Arizona.



Glad he's got us at a 13!


----------



## Sycamore624

Syracuse would be a decent matchup for the reasons stated. They have struggled lately and are famous for getting upset early in the tourny.


----------



## sycamore51

CBS has updated their bracket today and still has us at a 15 seed.  St. Peter's, LIU, Kent St., and Wofford are the 14's and Belmont, Bucknell, Oakland, and Harvard are the 13's.  I can't imagine being seeded lower than Wofford and St. Peter's!  We're looking more and more like a 14 each day.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sigtauslimer said:


> Yeah, can't believe it's been 10 years since I ran onto that court after we won.  Then drove down to Memphis with my then-girlfriend and watched us knock off Oklahoma (not to mention seeing Kelyn Block get his teeth knocked out right before that, and having a Rocky-comeback type moment when Kelyn came walking out of the tunnel to come back in.  Now THAT was surreal!!
> 
> Side note, that bracket we had that year was amazing.  I was good friends with almost all the ISU media, so I got to enjoy many of their perks.  We had Oklahoma, Gonzaga, UNLV (and Tark), Izzo and Michigan State, Virginia....got to meet and talk to most of the MichSt team during one of the other games.
> 
> But damn Dan Dickau for beating us.



I'd say more Willis Reed than Rocky...  AND the OU player DIDN'T return!


----------



## TreeTop

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology

ESPN has us as a 14 seed playing Syracuse.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Lunardi: Moved us over to Tucson against San Dieo St. again, still a #14 seed.


----------



## bigsportsfan

If they are smart and want to sell tickets, which they do, they should send us to Chicago.  Obviously more people would go there than Tucson or some other distant locale.  Then again, if all the tickets are sold except those allocated to the teams then it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

With the NCAA headquartered in Indy, you would think they might give us a break and send us to Chicago. Would be great for us and our fans.


----------



## Hooper

_If they are smart and want to sell tickets, which they do, they should send us to Chicago. Obviously more people would go there than Tucson or some other distant locale. Then again, if all the tickets are sold except those allocated to the teams then it doesn't make any difference. _

There are tickets all over ebay and stubhub for most, if not all regions.  Getting there and staying (flight, hotel, car) is the expensive part if we're shipped far away....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Joe Lunardi spoke today and mentioned that 2 of the 3 of Purdue, ND and Wisconsin will be up in Chicago. If that's the case, I don't think they send us there since we played both Purdue and ND.


----------



## xfactor9600

*Bracketology*

As I look right now

ISU would match up with San Diego St. and then face the winner of Villanova/Xavier. 

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology


----------



## Sycamore624

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> With the NCAA headquartered in Indy, you would think they might give us a break and send us to Chicago. Would be great for us and our fans.



If that was the case IU would be a #1 seed every year


----------



## sycamore51

xfactor9600 said:


> As I look right now
> 
> ISU would match up with San Diego St. and then face the winner of Villanova/Xavier.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology



This would be a bad location, but a great draw I think.


----------



## Callmedoc

god that is a great draw for us...two winnable games...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Northern Colorado and Long Island are in. Updated.

Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Northern Colorado and Long Island are in. Updated.
> 
> Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
> Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
> Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
> Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
> MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
> Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
> Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
> Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
> Southern: Wofford (21-12)
> Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
> West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)




Horizon:  Butler


----------



## Sycamore624

Long Island will make a #1 or #2 seed work for the win...athletic team that can shoot the 3


----------



## sycamore51

SI has us as a 13 playing UConn in Arizona today.


----------



## Callmedoc

LIU is much too small to win those games against any team with a quality big.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore75 said:


> Long Island will make a #1 or #2 seed work for the win...athletic team that can shoot the 3


I watched that game. I think they get routed in the first round... I just didn't see much substance to that squad.


----------



## Callmedoc

I thought RMU could have won one of those matches...much more consistent, better coached and defensively they knew exactly what to do to take away what LIU did well...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I thought RMU could have won one of those matches...much more consistent, better coached and defensively they knew exactly what to do to take away what LIU did well...


Yeah, I thought they would have won. It wasn't neutral court, either. 

What's funny is Long Island has a higher RPI then us because they're 27-5 but have a SOS of damn near 300 (296) and an opponent SOS of 209. They're 21-1 against teams with an RPI of 150 or higher and have no wins against anyone in the Top 100. If they end up with a higher seed, it will be redonkulous.


----------



## Callmedoc

I thought they had an RPI in the 105-108 level?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I thought they had an RPI in the 105-108 level?


 
http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology

Click on Long Island or any team. They give all kinds of great info. People also keep talking about how Belmont is 30-4 and picking them to be this year's Cinderella. Go look at their stats and tell me how analysts can come to that conclusion?


----------



## Sycamore624

We play today?? lol Just messing with ya...UConn has struggled but that would be a tough matchup...I'd rather play Syracuse


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I was just looking on Bracketography.com and when you click on Touranment Sites+Dates, you can also look at them for 2012 too.  Look at all of those First Round sites, lets make it next year too please!!  I think we could make it to just about all of them, besides maybe a few!


----------



## Sycamore624

As far as "this years Butler" if anyone has a chance to shock the world deep into the tourny my money is on Oakland. I think we are a year or two away from being a serouis run potential but depending on the matchups we can pull off a couple possiable wins.


----------



## Eleven

I thought Moorehead State looked pretty darn good against us.  We played some pretty decent defense in that game and we just couldn't get over the hump.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

It's all about matchups.  If things break our way, we could go on a run.  Or, we could get matched up against a team that is a nightmare for us...


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> It's all about matchups.  If things break our way, we could go on a run.  Or, we could get matched up against a team that is a nightmare for us...



Deep runs are also reliant on NBA talent...

Believe EVERY NCAA Champ (and MOST of the Final 4 teams...) had at least 3 NBA players, not NBA Stars but NBA players.


----------



## egc1985

4Q_iu said:


> Deep runs are also reliant on NBA talent...
> 
> Believe EVERY NCAA Champ (and MOST of the Final 4 teams...) had at least 3 NBA players, not NBA Stars but NBA players.



agreed.  its mind blowing at some teams when u look back and look at the names on each team that made the league.


----------



## 4Q_iu

egc1985 said:


> agreed.  its mind blowing at some teams when u look back and look at the names on each team that made the league.



It's also amazing how many people automatically assume that great college players will succeed in the NBA; obviously, some do, but the NBA is still quite different than the NCAA  (though the NCAA is degenerating to the NBA style annually)

Looking ahead, I like our chances next year (because we return SO much from this year)


----------



## egc1985

i agree about next yr.  we will be BIG with rj, walker, carl, kitchell, koang, and possibly gant if he doesnt redshirt.  we havent had size that deep for awhile if ever.  well since ive went to school there and now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Today is National Hoops Day! Like 35 conference tourney games on the slate.

Some upsets from today:

18-14 ECU knocks off 22-8 UAB. 11-20 Grambling St knocked off 13-19 MVSU. UConn (24-9) sunk Pitt (27-5) on a shot at the buzzer. Also, Kansas (30-2) almost lost to 19-13 Oklahoma State.

A couple upsets in the making right now, too... but I don't want to jinx them.


----------



## egc1985

Jason Svoboda said:


> UConn (24-9) sunk Pitt (27-5) on a shot at the buzzer.



big dude look liked he was on ice tryin to D up walker on that shot.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset alert: #6 Akron is up 5 on #3 Miami (OH) with 1:20 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

San Jose State (17-14, 5-11 WAC) just upset (18-13, 9-7 WAC) Idaho 74-68.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Upset alert: #6 Akron is up 5 on #3 Miami (OH) with 1:20 left.


 
Akron's guards are idiots. Akron up 3 with 10 seconds left had a guard collapse down on the post leaving a shooter wide open and they hit. Moron of the day away right there.


----------



## treeman

the only part i'm worried about is, if we win or not.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> the only part i'm worried about is, if we win or not.


Well, the more upsets and lower seeds winning autobids pushes us further up the seeding and could get us a better matchup.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, how go would we be if Mavunga picked us over Miami (OH)? Man.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Same guard that left the shooter at the end of regulation just fouled a guy beyond the three on a pump fake. Kid is going to cost his team the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Colorado is up on #23 Kansas State 80-72 with 0:44 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Both Akron and Colorado held on in their games. Two more higher seeds fall.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Houston Baptist (4-25) is up on NJIT (15-14) 47-46 with 13:00 left in the Great West quarters. LOL


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Colorado is in…….according to Lunardi.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Jason Svoboda said:


> Houston Baptist (4-25) is up on NJIT (15-14) 47-46 with 13:00 left in the Great West quarters. LOL



Isn't the Great West RPI number 2? haha


----------



## Callmedoc

question how is a New Jersey School and Chicago State in the Great West????irony?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamores28 said:


> Isn't the Great West RPI number 2? haha


Which is a joke. 

Houston Baptist is now 5-25 after beating NJIT. LOL


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason - would you say that Indiana State's seed has improved slightly in the lst 24 hours? Still a long way to go with this stuff, so I am not to worried about all this seed/location talk.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Man, how go would we be if Mavunga picked us over Miami (OH)? Man.



Yeah, and brought Hayward with him!


----------



## egc1985

Jason Svoboda said:


> Which is a joke.
> 
> Houston Baptist is now 5-25 after beating NJIT. LOL



i had to do a double take to make sure that wasnt the conf. finals.  on another note was NJIT a team that had a long losing streak ended a few yrs ago?


----------



## cubbypike13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> question how is a New Jersey School and Chicago State in the Great West????irony?



I believe both of those schools are recent adds to Division 1. In basketball, you MUST have a conference to even think about the tournament. The Great West must be looking for teams to thump on.


----------



## Sycamore624

FEAR Houston Baptist!  lol



P.S.: On a side note, the Hoosiers season is over


----------



## sycamore51

The Great West doesn't even get an auto bid for the tourney winner.  Why have a tourney at all?


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow if the SWAC gets a bid and ur conference doesnt u must feel pretty pathetic lol.


----------



## egc1985

heres a question...joe lunardi has only missed 3 teams last last 3 or whatever amount of yrs.

does that mean he predicts the teams to get in right, seeding? or he's 97% correct with location, seeding, in/out as well?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

egc1985 said:


> heres a question...joe lunardi has only missed 3 teams last last 3 or whatever amount of yrs.
> 
> does that mean he predicts the teams to get in right, seeding? or he's 97% correct with location, seeding, in/out as well?



Those stats are supported by teams he picks in and out. Not location and match-ups.


----------



## egc1985

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Those stats are supported by teams he picks in and out. Not location and match-ups.



thx...he has them at tucson, so i was just goin to play the odds and buy somethin i dont need.  so looks like im holding out hoping they go to one of the cities i have a place to crash at.


----------



## Sycamore624

There is a good article in todays Trib Star talking about wether the players & coaches get caught up in following the seeding & bracketology rumors.


----------



## sycamore51

egc1985 said:


> heres a question...joe lunardi has only missed 3 teams last last 3 or whatever amount of yrs.
> 
> does that mean he predicts the teams to get in right, seeding? or he's 97% correct with location, seeding, in/out as well?



I think he posts his last bracket right before the actual selection, and that's what he bases his "stat" off of.  I'm pretty sure most of us can do it by that point with all the games played and what not.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Two upsets in the making right now. 24-6 UNC is down to 19-13 Miami 38-25 in the 2nd half and 20-12 Dayton is up on 24-6 Xavier 41-32 in the 2nd half. Northwestern is also very close with Ohio State in the second half.


----------



## landrus13

Is there any chance that we could Butler in the first round?


----------



## sycamore51

No, Butler won't be a high seed.  The best they could possibly be would be a 9 or 10 I would think.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jlandrus23 said:


> Is there any chance that we could Butler in the first round?


No. They're likely a 9-10 seed I'd imagine.


----------



## landrus13

sycamore51 said:


> No, Butler won't be a high seed. The best they could possibly be would be a 9 or 10 I would think.


 
Last year everybody said Butler would be a 5-7 seed and they ended up getting a 4 seed. We will have to wait and see what the selection committee comes up with.


----------



## sycamore51

jlandrus23 said:


> Last year everybody said Butler would be a 5-7 seed and they ended up getting a 4 seed. We will have to wait and see what the selection committee comes up with.



I think the big difference was the domination Butler had in the Horizon last year.  This year they lost several games there and lost to many of the good OOC teams on the schedule.


----------



## Bally #50

jlandrus23 said:


> Is there any chance that we could Butler in the first round?


Not going to happen. They would have to be a 2,3,or 4 seed to play us at 13,14,15! My guess is that they will be a 10-11+.


----------



## sycamore51

If we both won our opening round games, then there's a possibility of a 14-11 or 13-12 game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Miami chokes and UNC wins on a Zeller layup at the buzzer. Only time the entire game UNC led. 61-59. They blew a 19 point lead.

Dayton almost lost but held on to beat Xavier 68-67. Small upset there since Xavier was ranked 20th in the country.

Ohio State also held on in OT to beat Northwestern.


----------



## BrokerZ

As of today, Lunardi still has us as the 14 seed playing San Diego State in Tucson. However, the 6/11 seeds have changed since yesterday. If ISU survives San Diego State, we would hypothetically play the winner of Cincinnati/Colorado. 

I've watched both Cincy and Colorado play, and ISU could beat both of those teams. I am not impressed with Cincy at all...I see no reason why ISU can't win that game. Heck, we hung with Notre Dame far better than Cincy has...especially considering the beatdown Notre Dame put on them last night.

Colorado is hot right now, but they are a very guard-heavy team, which I feel we have superb perimeter defenders that can handle their style. Being in Big 12 country, I've seen Colorado quite a bit. They are very streaky. One day they look like world beaters and the next day they are struggling with Iowa State.

I know Lunardi's seeding is never exactly right, but if ISU could get SDSU and Cincy/Colorado in the first two rounds...I'd consider that about as good as we could hope for.

Curious what others think about this...


----------



## Sycamore624

BrokerZ said:


> As of today, Lunardi still has us as the 14 seed playing San Diego State in Tucson. However, the 6/11 seeds have changed since yesterday. If ISU survives San Diego State, we would hypothetically play the winner of Cincinnati/Colorado.
> 
> I've watched both Cincy and Colorado play, and ISU could beat both of those teams. I am not impressed with Cincy at all...I see no reason why ISU can't win that game. Heck, we hung with Notre Dame far better than Cincy has...especially considering the beatdown Notre Dame put on them last night.
> 
> Colorado is hot right now, but they are a very guard-heavy team, which I feel we have superb perimeter defenders that can handle their style. Being in Big 12 country, I've seen Colorado quite a bit. They are very streaky. One day they look like world beaters and the next day they are struggling with Iowa State.
> 
> I know Lunardi's seeding is never exactly right, but if ISU could get SDSU and Cincy/Colorado in the first two rounds...I'd consider that about as good as we could hope for.
> 
> Curious what others think about this...



Have watched Cincy play several times and I honestly have no clue how they have won as many games as they have this season. They take a TON of awful shots and are awful on the boards. Alot of bad shots and silly turnovers. We can definatley knock them off. Don't believe I've seen Colorado play this year but I know they have been red hot as of late.


----------



## landrus13

Cincinnati had an extremely easy OOC schedule.


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamore75 said:


> Have watched Cincy play several times and I honestly have no clue how they have won as many games as they have this season. They take a TON of awful shots and are awful on the boards. Alot of bad shots and silly turnovers. We can definatley knock them off. Don't believe I've seen Colorado play this year but I know they have been red hot as of late.



Colorado has been hot.  They've beaten K-State three times this year, most recently yesterday in the Big 12 tournament.  They also beat Texas at home, but that took a huge comeback in the 2nd half.

Their RPI is 65, so the only reason they are locks for the tournament is the fact they've beaten some big schools (they are 4-2 against the RPI top-25).  Their non-conference SOS is horrible, but their overall SOS was aided by playing in the Big 12.

While they have some good wins, they have some very bad losses.  Those include @ San Francisco, @ Oklahoma, and @ Iowa State.  Iowa State's RPI is 135, and Colorado not only lost to them this year but barely hung on to beat them in the opening round of the Big 12 tournament.

Bottom line...while they have taken down some big-name schools, they have also been beaten by inferior competition on more than one occasion.  They do score a TON though...79.5 points per game (13th in the nation).  That's aided by their stud guard Alec Burks, who averages 20 points per game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For another, if you look beyond those tough 8 and 9 seeds toward who's populating the very lowest regions of your brackets, you'll see something missing. Instead of a whole bunch of small-conference champions who dominated their regular seasons, there will be teams that surprisingly knocked off their league's toughest representative in their league tournaments over the past couple of weeks. Some of those conference-leading squads, particularly the Charleston Cougars and Fairfield Stags, would have been dangerous Giant Killers, but they ended up being beaten by teams that will have more trouble taking down the Goliaths. Here at GK Headquarters, we were rooting hard for the Cleveland State Vikings, Iona Gaels and Virginia Commonwealth Rams, teams with great Giant Killing potential, during conference tourneys. Instead, we got the Indiana State Sycamores. Good team, but they don't conform to our numbers well.

http://insider.espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/blog?name=giant_killers&id=6205432

Still no respect out there. I hope we punch our matchup in the mouth.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some Trib Star articles from today:

http://tribstar.com/sports/x7408725...ations-from-Waltman-whos-enjoyed-IU-radio-gig

http://tribstar.com/sports/x9775467...a-State-players-enjoy-projections-others-dont


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> For another, if you look beyond those tough 8 and 9 seeds toward who's populating the very lowest regions of your brackets, you'll see something missing. Instead of a whole bunch of small-conference champions who dominated their regular seasons, there will be teams that surprisingly knocked off their league's toughest representative in their league tournaments over the past couple of weeks. Some of those conference-leading squads, particularly the Charleston Cougars and Fairfield Stags, would have been dangerous Giant Killers, but they ended up being beaten by teams that will have more trouble taking down the Goliaths. Here at GK Headquarters, we were rooting hard for the Cleveland State Vikings, Iona Gaels and Virginia Commonwealth Rams, teams with great Giant Killing potential, during conference tourneys. Instead, we got the Indiana State Sycamores. Good team, but they don't conform to our numbers well.
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/blog?name=giant_killers&id=6205432
> 
> Still no respect out there. I hope we punch our matchup in the mouth.



Wow.  How our league has fallen.  When we are held up as the "inferior" team against "superior" squads like Fairfield...:krazy:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset alart... 10-21 St. Joseph's has tied 18-11 Duquense and they're now knotted at 81 all in OT.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Upset alart... 10-21 St. Joseph's has tied 18-11 Duquense and they're now knotted at 81 all in OT.


St. Joseph's is now 11-21 after winning 93-90 in OT.


----------



## Sycamore624

Jason Svoboda said:


> St. Joseph's is now 11-21 after winning 93-90 in OT.



Was that thier championship game?? If so our seeding keeps getting better


----------



## 4Q_iu

*If we get SD State...*

in Tucson, they'll travel better than us but...

They are 0-6 in the NCAA Div I tourney
They are 5-5 in the NIT
They are 5-3 in the NCAA Div II
They are 15-5 in the NAIA tourney; winning their national title in 1941.

We've played them 3 times between 1950-51 and 1967-68; we're 3-0 against them.

History is on our side!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patriot League Championship is on right now. 

13-18 Lafayette is playing 24-8 Bucknell. Buck was #1 seed, Laf #6.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bucknell is project to be a 14 seed right? LOL you think they willl opt out of thatjust to getmatched up against kansas?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset Alert: 11-20 Grambling State up on 17-14 Jackson St 74-73 with 1:34 left in OT. SWAC Semis.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Upset Alert: 11-20 Grambling State up on 17-14 Jackson St 74-73 with 1:34 left in OT. SWAC Semis.


Grambling holds on for a 81-75 win!


----------



## Sycamore624

The upsets continue to roll in!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset Alert: In the 2nd half, Morgan State (16-13) is up on Bethune-Cookman (21-11) by 10, 44-34. MEAC Semis, 13 and change left.


----------



## Sycamore624

The upsets keep rolling in we'll be a #3 seed...lol


----------



## Sycamore624

Purdue down 14 at the half against Michigan State


----------



## landrus13

Go Spartans!!!!ray:


----------



## Callmedoc

Why? that does nothing but hurt Indiana State's seeding


----------



## Bally #50

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Why? that does nothing but hurt Indiana State's seeding


Not only that, it will ALWAYS be tough for me to root for Sparty anytime. Landrus is just not old enough to have lived thru the Bird/Magic era.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #44 said:


> Not only that, it will ALWAYS be tough for me to root for Sparty anytime. Landrus is just not old enough to have lived thru the Bird/Magic era.



Do we hold a grudge??  *Oh yes we do!:headbang:  Anytime the Spartans get an L is a good time.*:headbang:


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore Proud said:


> Do we hold a grudge??  *Oh yes we do!:headbang:  Anytime the Spartans get an L is a good time.*:headbang:


Say amen, my friend! Plus the most self-centered, cocky, and totally arrogant boss I have EVER had, was a Sparty and the thought of him makes me sick as well.


----------



## landrus13

MSU beats Purdue 74-56.


----------



## Callmedoc

O and BTW landrus...dont go over to MVCFans and start crap like that...u said in your one post "that MSU choked that game away." instead of "our defense was smothering them into turnovers and missed shots."


----------



## landrus13

I don't care what those people think, they are sore losers cause they won't get into the NCAA.:violent:


----------



## Callmedoc

I just dont want Sycamore fans to get a bad name...period


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I want UCONN I want to see Odum go toe to toe with Walker - that's the matchup I want to see. Give me UCONN and I will go to any place in the country to see that. I aint saying that Odum is the player that Walker is, I just want to see how he'd match-up that's all I'm saying....


----------



## Bally #50

No point in wallowing in the mud with the pigs. Better to take the high road.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Maybe I spoke to soon - will Walker win it again here in the night cap? Holy cow heck of a game going on with UCONN and Cuse again tonight! 

EDIT: Not in regulation!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #44 said:


> No point in wallowing in the mud with the pigs. Better to take the high road.



Right, don't lower your self.


----------



## KAPat1865

Anyone else wanna see BYU lose and get a 3 seed. Give us a shot at them. I think we could beat em. Hold Jimmer to 40 and end their magical season... That would be GREAT!!


----------



## landrus13

Anybody else wanna see Walker shut down Sullinger?


----------



## Bally #50

If that happened, how ironic that a guy getting laid would help the TREES win a game. I doubt there is a precident for that?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #44 said:


> If that happened, how ironic that a guy getting laid would help the TREES win a game. I doubt there is a precident for that?



Oh, I don't know, there could be many precedents for that over the years...how many promises were made..."If you win the game, honey, I'll..." :imslow:


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Anybody else wanna see Walker shut down Sullinger?



No no I dont. I dont want to see us anywhere near the number one team in the nation.


----------



## landrus13

Oh come on Greenwell, Sullinger isn't gonna take down the mighty Walker Texas Ranger!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah you are right...that no. 1 overall pick likely draft pick...he is nothing...Myles the player who didnt really show us great stuff till the tournament...I feel completely comfortable twith that


----------



## landrus13

Myles Horespower Walker doesn't back down from anybody. Greenwell, Walker will destroy you and your family. lol:naughty:


----------



## Callmedoc

lol and Aaron Carter dunked on shaq lol


----------



## landrus13

Can Carter even touch rim??:eek7:


----------



## Callmedoc

yeahhhhhh did you watch any games this season?


----------



## landrus13

Yes I saw almost every game and I never saw him dunk it once??:eek7:


----------



## Callmedoc

He didnt dunk but his head was steadily above the rim on a play in the champ game...


----------



## landrus13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> He didnt dunk but his head was steadily above the rim on a play in the champ game...


 
Oh I saw that play, but yeah he didn't dunk it.


----------



## Callmedoc

He dunked in the Depauw game my freshman year...guy can dunk...no doubt...


----------



## landrus13

I'd love to see Jake Odum dunk it before he leaves ISU. I know he can dunk it, he did it in high school.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will you two ladies knock it off? Seriously.


----------



## Callmedoc

Hey now, I just answered the stupidity lol


----------



## Sycamore624

Get back to the topic of this thread gang.

Watched the BYU or I should say the Jimmer Fredette show last nite on CBS Sports channel. Kid put up 52 against a New Mexico team that had beaten BYU twice this season. Kid shot the ball literaly EVERY single trip down the court. He has unreal range but he's thier ONLY threat now with the Davies kid kicked off. He can beat a team single handly by himself. Had 47pts at one point without a FT attempt.


----------



## Sycamore624

P.S.: Since San Diego State is one of the names we keep hearing we might play you can see them play BYU and Fredette tonite on ESPN2 at 10pm


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Championships decided today:

SWAC: Grambling State (12-20) vs Alabama St (16-17)
Great West: South Dakota (18-14) vs North Dakota (18-14)
MAC: Akron (22-12) vs Kent State (23-10)
Big West: UC Santa Barbara (17-13) vs Long Beach State (22-10)
Southland: TX-San Antonio (18-13) vs McNeese State (21-10)
Ivy League: Harvard (23-5) vs Princeton (24-6)
MEAC: Morgan State (17-13) vs Hampton (23-8)
WAC: Utah State (29-3) vs Boise State (20-11)
Big East: UConn (25-9) vs Louisville (25-8)
Pac-10: Washington (22-10) vs Arizona (27-6)
Mountain West: BYU (30-3) vs San Diego State (31-2)
Big 12: Texas (27-6) vs Kansas (31-2)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Championship games currently underway:

CUSA: Memphis (24-9) vs UTEP (25-8) - 43-33 UTEP with 16:40 to play
America East: Stony Brook (15-16) vs Boston (20-13) - 30-23 SB with :06 left in 1st.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Boston coming back on SB. They have a kid (Holland) that is just taking over the game. 13-4 run for Holland over the SB team. 41-37 SB but not for long.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SB up 54-48 with 3 and change left. Let's go SB! Would be their first ever tourney.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Refs just jobbed Stony Brook. Boston will be going to the tourney.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Memphis upsets UTEP and is headed to the tourney.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

America East: Boston (21-13)
Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Conference USA: Memphis (25-9)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## treeman

after looking at the list of teams in: thank goodness we got to 20 wins. 20-13 looks a whole lot better than 19-14 on that list. clemson and north carolina in overtime. if clemson wins is that good for us? i don't know anything about them this year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset Alert: UTSA up on McNeese State with 3 minutes left, 60-58. UTSA is the 7 seed, McNeese is the #1.


----------



## Callmedoc

Buyer beware on the upset...that was a pretty even conference...Mcneese State was 11-5 and UTSA was 9-7


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Princeton just hit a buzzer beater to beat Harvard and take the Ivy autobid.


----------



## Callmedoc

Now that was a smart shot there...helluva player....Mcneese State down by 2 after making 4 threes consecutively....26.2 second lead...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UTSA holds on and upsets #1 seed McNeese State. They're in.

America East: Boston (21-13)
Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Conference USA: Memphis (25-9)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
Ivy: Princeton (25-6)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
MEAC: Hampton (24-8)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Southland: UTSA (19-13)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## Callmedoc

lol they constantly keep talking about how amazing Joe Lunardi is on espn...u think they had a memo saying, "Hey guys, get a man-crush on Joe Lunardi"


----------



## Bluethunder

Lunardi now has us in Tampa playing Florida.  That would be a tough matchup for us and it would be tough to get a ticket too as well.  Hope he is wrong.  Don't mind playing in Tampa and don't mind playing Florida, just not together.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Lunardi now has us in Tampa playing Florida.  That would be a tough matchup for us and it would be tough to get a ticket too as well.  Hope he is wrong.  Don't mind playing in Tampa and don't mind playing Florida, just not together.



My thoughts exactly. Playing UF in Tampa would be an extreme road game for ISU. I liked the prediction much better when we were playing SDSU in Tucson with Cincinnati and Colorado in our bracket.

The selection show can't come quickly enough...


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> Princeton just hit a buzzer beater to beat Harvard and take the Ivy autobid.



before those happened he had us as a 14 and harvard a 13......can the ivy league be better than MVC?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset Alert: Akron up on Kent State by 1 with under a minute in OT.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Upset Alert: Akron up on Kent State by 1 with under a minute in OT.


Kent State hits an 18 footer to go up one. 34.0 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Akron hits 2 free throws and then blocks two shots to win the MAC tourney.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

America East: Boston (21-13)
Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Conference USA: Memphis (25-9)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
Ivy: Princeton (25-6)
MAC: Akron (23-12)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
MEAC: Hampton (24-8)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Southland: UTSA (19-13)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## zipblue

The people making the selections have a real problem.  Do they match the mid-majors against  BCS schools and risk losing several "major" teams in the opening round or do they match mid-majors against other mid-majors in the first round and knock out a lot of the mid-majors so they can't beat the BCS in the first round.  I don't trust those people.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upset Alert: UC Santa Barbara is up on Long Beach State 61-50 with 1:17 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

America East: Boston (21-13)
Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big 12: Kansas (32-2)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Conference USA: Memphis (25-9)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
Ivy: Princeton (25-6)
MAC: Akron (23-12)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
MEAC: Hampton (24-8)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Mountain West: San Diego State (32-2)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Pac-10: Washington (23-10)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Southland: UTSA (19-13)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

US Santa Barbara is going to advance. They'll be 18-13 after the win.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Gonna make sunday very interesting....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

America East: Boston (21-13)
Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big 12: Kansas (32-2)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Big West: UC Santa Barbara (18-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Conference USA: Memphis (25-9)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
Ivy: Princeton (25-6)
MAC: Akron (23-12)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
MEAC: Hampton (24-8)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Mountain West: San Diego State (32-2)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Pac-10: Washington (23-10)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Southland: UTSA (19-13)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

WAC Championship just started. #1 seed Utah State (29-3) vs #2 seed Boise State (20-11).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Gonna make sunday very interesting....


Yep. Alabama State is about to win the SWAC. They'll be 17-17 with the win. They're beating 12-20 Grambling State 56-43 with 2 and change left.


----------



## cubbypike13

I REALLY don't want to play Florida in Tampa. One, because Florida is big and very athletic. They play smart basketball under Billy Donovan. 

Plus, I have been a Florida fan since before I was a Sycamore. Made a few trips to watch the Gators play in Gainesville and across the south (Nashville, Lexington, etc).

I hope their wrong! I want both of my teams to move on in the first round!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

America East: Boston (21-13)
Atlantic Sun: Belmont (30-4)
Big 12: Kansas (32-2)
Big East: UConn (26-9)
Big Sky: Northern Colorado (21-10)
Big South: UNC-Asheville (19-13)
Big West: UC Santa Barbara (18-13)
Colonial: Old Dominion (27-6)
Conference USA: Memphis (25-9)
Horizon: Butler (23-9)
Ivy: Princeton (25-6)
MAC: Akron (23-12)
MAAC: St. Peter's (20-13)
MEAC: Hampton (24-8)
Missouri Valley: Indiana State (20-13)
Mountain West: San Diego State (32-2)
Northeast Conference: Long Island (27-5)
Ohio Valley: Morehead State (24-9)
Pac-10: Washington (23-10)
Patriot: Bucknell (25-8)
Southern: Wofford (21-12)
Southland: UTSA (19-13)
Summit: Oakland (25-9)
Sun Belt: AR-Little Rock (19-16)
WAC: Utah State (30-3)
West Coast: Gonzaga (24-9)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lunardi's final Bracketology has us playing Texas in Tulsa. Another home game for our opponent. Please selection committee, if we get a bad matchup, at least don't compound it with making it a home game for them.

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology


----------



## BlueSycamore

We earned a "reserved" ticket to THE DANCE. We are not getting a "gift ticket" like the BCS 8th place runnerup types. The Trees fear no one...................survive and advance is the name of the game.

GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I hate seeding anyway.  They're afraid to throw them into a hat.  The team they want to win might get beat.


----------



## Sycamore624

Anyone else feel like it's the night before Christmas waiting on the selection show to get here? lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

It's been the night before Christmas for since last Saturday night! Knowing the Sycamores were going to get 1 game, 1 game to see who's going dancing! I've been on cloud 9 ever since that Wichita State win!


----------



## sycamore tuff

sycamorebacker said:


> I hate seeding anyway.  They're afraid to throw them into a hat.  The team they want to win might get beat.



Bingo!


----------



## Sycamore624

A special bracketology show is on ESPN right now.


----------



## indstate33

sycamorebacker said:


> I hate seeding anyway.  They're afraid to throw them into a hat.  The team they want to win might get beat.



I think seeding is a necessary evil... I think it is the only fair way to hold any kind of tournament.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Lunardi has the Sycamores @ Tulsa vs TEXAS


----------



## TreeTop

Less than one hour for the start of the selections!


----------



## bluestreak

I DO NOT want to play Texas in the first round


----------



## Gadget Bob

Hi guys,

I kinda disagree BlueStreak, I love love to see us match up against Texas.  They are a very up and down team, and our Sycamores are peaking at the right time.

My oldest son is a UT grad so that would make a Trees win even sweeter for me.  When we beat OU years ago in the big dance it was fun around our Dallas offices.  I work with many UT and OU alums.  OU hammered us in football easily but on the hardwoods that was a different story.

I hope we get traditional BB power to prove ourselves worthy somewhere along this run.  Back in 79 I wanted to see Big Blue take out UCLA or Notre Dame.

Trees Tough!

Regards,


----------



## KAPat1865

Awfully quite around here.. I bet most of the regulars are at the Rec or viewing parties in Indy.. Looking forward to seeing who we play and some good discussions tonight!


----------



## bent20

I wouldn't trust an ESPN analyst to get it right.


----------



## KBASSER

GO SYCAMORES!!! Hope they draw close to the Haute so we can go.  What a Day to be a SYCAMORE!


----------



## bent20

Duke is a one seed.


----------



## Jon

I'm glad two Big East teams didn't get #1 seeds.


----------



## KBASSER

What seed will the Sycamores be?


----------



## Jon

I think it'll be a 14.  Lunardi has had us in that area since last Monday.  I'm just hoping for a guard oriented team and not someone deep with big men.


----------



## Jon

I can't friggin believe Nova got in.  What horse crap.

And UAB/Clemson in...that hurts MSU a lot.


----------



## bent20

Syracuse!

Cleveland not that far for most fans.


----------



## Jon

YES! CLEVELAND!

Syracuse!


----------



## BrokerZ

Syracuse in Cleveland! Bring on the Cuse!


----------



## bent20

It's a Friday game. Hope it's later in the day. Have they given the times yet?


----------



## BrokerZ

I am not worried about Xavier/Marquette in the 3rd round either. I think this is a pretty good draw all around. Syracuse is a good team, and our shooters will have to come ready to play against their 2-3 zone.


----------



## bent20

Liked how what's his name on CBS picked Xavier as an upset over Syracuse. Hold your horses there fool. There are first (sorry, second) round games to play first.


----------



## bent20

A very disappointing Illinois team at 19-13, 9-9, is a nine seed. That alone shows you how disgusting the selection system can be.


----------



## Daveinth

I have seen some horsshit teams getting at large bids that should in no way be in before MSU gets in but thats the peice you pay for taking the easy preconfrence games


----------



## bent20

The Big 10 had no business getting seven teams in.


----------



## Daveinth

same with 11 from big east gimme a break


----------



## Callmedoc

VCU? really??? UAB?


----------



## bent20

I still can't believe Illinois is in. Wow. I mean, how????? Penn State, too, for that matter.


----------



## Callmedoc

May I say that our match-up is better than it seems...those two guys dont play like traditional big guys...at 6 7 and 6 9....we can defend those guys down low....I worry about Scoop Jardine...we need to get some good zone busters...


----------



## indstate33

bent20 said:


> I still can't believe Illinois is in. Wow. I mean, how????? Penn State, too, for that matter.



Penn State was 9-9 in the conf (tied for 3rd) and 4-6 against top 25 teams.

Ill was 1-6 against top 25 teams and Michigan was 1-8.

Big East....I don't think any conference should get 11 teams in...JMO


----------



## Freesedogg

Dgreenwell3 said:


> May I say that our match-up is better than it seems...those two guys dont play like traditional big guys...at 6 7 and 6 9....we can defend those guys down low....I worry about Scoop Jardine...we need to get some good zone busters...



cuse fan here,  here's a quick breakdown of the roster:

GUARDS
Scoop Jardine - can hurt us as much as he helps us. has been clutch lately but can get a little carried away and make some bad decisions. good shooter, not great from 3.

Brandon Triche - he's the best shooter on the team (though hot and cold lately) but is still adjusting to being the SG (he was the starting PG on last year's team as a frosh). 6-4 and can score down low.

Dion Waiters - frosh SG who is more of a scorer than a shooter. can get to the rim and play physical (6-4). good off the dribble and takes care of the ball.

FORWARDS
Kris Joseph - there was talk of NBA talent, but he's taken a step back his jr year. either shoots 3s (decently) or drives into the lane (more often than not drawing an offensive foul).

Rick Jackson - best player on the team. sr leader who won the big east defensive POY for leading the league in rebounding and blocks (also led in offensive FG%). a low post lefty who will never face up on offense. will play the C about 1/3 of the time.

CJ Fair - frosh lefty who gobbles up offensive boards and puts them back in traffic. very athletic with a little shooting touch (a nice floater in the paint) though his comfort is playing off the ball on offense for now.

CENTERS
Fab Melo - 7 foot freshman who has mostly struggled with NCAA basketball. he just hasn't played hoops long enough to "catch up" with the pace of the game. he's played better lately, but he sets a mean screen no matter how many minutes he plays (usually less than 10)

Baye Moussa Keita - fellow frosh C who is a rebounder and defender. gets buckets off rebounds, but has stone hands on offense. he will eat up minutes and play more if rick gets into foul trouble.


----------



## KBASSER

hey freezedogg hope we dont get by 30


----------



## Sycamore624

Could have been much better! We get a athletic Syracuse team that can be VERY up and down at times and have a history of early round upsets and we get them close by so our fans can travel!


----------



## XTreeXC

Freesedogg said:


> GUARDS: Scoop Jardine - can hurt us as much as he helps us. has been clutch lately but can get a little carried away and make some bad decisions. good shooter, not great from 3.



Wow....Sounds as though Scoop Jardine is almost a dead ringer for Dwayne Lathan.  Looking forward to the game, and I'm confident we'll see only the "clutch" part of the description out of our guy!


----------



## Jon

Freesedogg said:


> cuse fan here,  here's a quick breakdown of the roster:
> 
> GUARDS
> Scoop Jardine - can hurt us as much as he helps us. has been clutch lately but can get a little carried away and make some bad decisions. good shooter, not great from 3.
> 
> Brandon Triche - he's the best shooter on the team (though hot and cold lately) but is still adjusting to being the SG (he was the starting PG on last year's team as a frosh). 6-4 and can score down low.
> 
> Dion Waiters - frosh SG who is more of a scorer than a shooter. can get to the rim and play physical (6-4). good off the dribble and takes care of the ball.
> 
> FORWARDS
> Kris Joseph - there was talk of NBA talent, but he's taken a step back his jr year. either shoots 3s (decently) or drives into the lane (more often than not drawing an offensive foul).
> 
> Rick Jackson - best player on the team. sr leader who won the big east defensive POY for leading the league in rebounding and blocks (also led in offensive FG%). a low post lefty who will never face up on offense. will play the C about 1/3 of the time.
> 
> CJ Fair - frosh lefty who gobbles up offensive boards and puts them back in traffic. very athletic with a little shooting touch (a nice floater in the paint) though his comfort is playing off the ball on offense for now.
> 
> CENTERS
> Fab Melo - 7 foot freshman who has mostly struggled with NCAA basketball. he just hasn't played hoops long enough to "catch up" with the pace of the game. he's played better lately, but he sets a mean screen no matter how many minutes he plays (usually less than 10)
> 
> Baye Moussa Keita - fellow frosh C who is a rebounder and defender. gets buckets off rebounds, but has stone hands on offense. he will eat up minutes and play more if rick gets into foul trouble.



Wow, really nice breakdown.  Very cool to know a little about who we'll be watching on Friday.

Here's what you'll likely see from us:

GUARDS
Jake Odum - RS Freshman PG is one of the leaders on the team already.  Possibly our best perimeter defender, and the best passer we've had at ISU is a LONG time.  He's always looking to dish the ball, but will score on you if you let him.  He wants the ball in his hands in important moments and rarely disappoints.

Aaron Carter - Senior gym rat.  Streaky from three point land, but will put the ball on the floor and take it to the hole if allowed.  Isn't afraid of contact, and often guards the other team's best shooter.

Jordan Printy - Absolute sniper.  Doesn't dribble a ton, doesn't drive a ton, but will knock a shot down from anywhere on the court.  He's streaky, but has been on absolute fire the last two weeks.  Can be a step slow on defense at times, and could be one of our weaker perimeter defenders.

Steve McWhorter - True freshman that's had some great moments this year...and some other moments that have reminded us that he's a true freshman.  Plays outstanding defense, handles the ball well, and has shown some ability to score in streaks.  He's not played a ton down the stretch, but could see some minutes.

Dwayne Lathan - The best athlete on our team.  He can absolutely jump out of the gym.  He seems to have finally bought in to the system that we run, and has really thrived the last few weeks.  He could be the most difficult for your defense to handle because he's so athletic and handles the ball well...as long as he doesn't try to force things.

Jake Kelly - Transferred in from Iowa and has been injury plagued ever since.  He was the starting PG at the beginning of the year.  He's a very good player when he's healthy, he just can't stay that way.  He probably won't play a ton, but when he does, he'll give us quality ball control and good defense...not a huge threat to score, probably.

Lucas Eitel - Walkon guard who's just started getting a few more minutes.  He won't do much in terms of playing time unless we get into foul trouble.  He plays his butt off on defense, but won't give us anything on offense.

FORWARDS
Carl Richard - In my opinion, he's the best player on our team.  Plays the four, but could easily play the three for us.  He plays in the post and on the perimeter as well.  He gives up height, but really gives opposing Forwards a difficult time...plays a lot bigger than he is.  He's very fundamentally sound on both sides of the ball.  Hopefully his knee is healed up for this one.

Myles Walker - JuCo transfer who is a big bodied post man.  He has played really great basketball over the last two weeks...I hope it continues.  He's normally not a scoring threat for us, but is strong bodied on defense and rebounds very well.

RJ Mahurin - RS Freshman who plays some minutes.  More of a post perimeter player than interior.  He's slow on defense right now, and undersized as far as interior players go.  He'll pop a couple threes a game if he is given space, but otherwise he's not a big threat to score.

Isiah Martin - Won't play a ton, but when he does will give a whole lot of energy.  Not the best fundamental defender, but he's our best shot blocker.  Goes after offensive boards hard and gets most of his scoring off tip ins or put backs.  If Walker gets into foul trouble, he'll see bigger minutes.


----------



## Callmedoc

Scoop Jardine is an enigma to me...we may need to get some good play from Koang...a 610 defender on the perimeter may be useful against Kris Joseph...they play really big...we need to turn the tempo up on this game a bit...


----------



## cubbypike13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Scoop Jardine is an enigma to me...we may need to get some good play from Koang...a 610 defender on the perimeter may be useful against Kris Joseph...they play really big...we need to turn the tempo up on this game a bit...



Walker played against guys that were taller than him all MVC tournament and he did very well! I look for him to muscle the guys up and come up big again!


----------



## Callmedoc

Going out on a limb and going to say that Rick Jackson is a bit better than any of the guys he saw all year...it is a good match-up inside for us because he isnt a face-up guy...And I doubt that he is going to be easy to back in on...any chance we go bigger at times? with Isiah and  Myles? Clearly RJ wont be playing center much lol


----------



## cubbypike13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Going out on a limb and going to say that Rick Jackson is a bit better than any of the guys he saw all year...it is a good match-up inside for us because he isnt a face-up guy...And I doubt that he is going to be easy to back in on...any chance we go bigger at times? with Isiah and  Myles? Clearly RJ wont be playing center much lol



I'm surprised we haven't used that Martin-Walker combo more this year. Flex our muscles and go big inside with two solid inside guys.


----------



## bent20

cubbypike13 said:


> Walker played against guys that were taller than him all MVC tournament and he did very well! I look for him to muscle the guys up and come up big again!



Myles needs to keep working that hook shot. He's been deadly with it of late.


----------



## Callmedoc

Neither guy is an offensive threat really...especially Isiah...Myles shows serious promise with that off hand hook...I really like his moves...but we prolly do it less because we need some sort of scoring from that 4 spot.


----------



## ISUBBallFan

In this game, I see us definately having to speed up the tempo. Syracuse is a fast moving team. I saw them play Uconn earlier this year and they are fast moving. And they are very big. I am very nervous about this game. But at least it's The NCAA Tournament.


----------

